# Totally off topic



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Just wondering if any of you deer hunters care to respond to this. Sorry, it's off topic but I'm just curious if this makes any sense (it doesn't to me). I posted this on the deer hunter site but haven't heard much. Thanks.

I have a question for whoever wants to respond. A buddy of mine went in on some land with another guy. We're heading up there to fix/build some stands. I had planned on bringing my dog with to iron out some bugs but the other guy doesn't want any dogs on the property in event it may have a negative impact on the deer and deer hunting this fall, I presume. Is he nuts or does he have a valid point? Thanks.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

depends on how well your dog is trained and how much time you spend kicking around working the dog.

You need to give more detail about the land and what you plan to do with the dog.

Lastly you're a guest so it doesn't matter if it makes sense do what they ask and work your dog elsewhere


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

We'll be fixing deer stands, sighting in rifles and shooting clay targets out of the air. So, as you can see, there's gonna be a fair amount of commotion, but his logic is that the scent of the dog is going to have a negative impact on deer hunting in a couple months. He doesnt' want the dog so obviously I won't be bringing it or telling him he's off base (if he is). I'm just wondering if anybody knows what the deal is here. Thanks.

BTW, I believe the land is about 50 -60 acres and the dog would be worked in a little slough.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Your right hes nuts but.....you know


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

whats the difference between that and pheasant and duck hunters out shooting in the mornings on sloughs or CRP. plus if you do it now the deer will be back in there the next day anyhow. probably wouldn't suggest it the day before season though.  hehe
xdeano


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I do not know much about deer hunting or anything else for that matter. The land that we hunt on any given day could have as many as 6 dogs running through and almost evey time we kick up a deer.

We could hunt the same area two days in a row and kick up beded deer.


----------

